# Telecoms Jobs in Cyprus



## nikoslive (Dec 21, 2011)

Hello All,

I am searching for job related to telecoms since I have more than 7 years experience and 3 as Service Assurance Manager, however it seems that the market is dead in Cyprus, or I am not looking at the right sites?

I have a stable managerial position at the moment in the Netherlands, however I am fed up of paying such high taxes and being under the rain 350 days per year.

Are there any Telecoms/IT job agencies in Cyprus?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Look through the site, I suspect that you will come to the conclusion to stay where you are.


----------

